# Free natural gas!



## Michael Golden (Oct 3, 2014)

When I bought this property it had a pump jack pumping on the backside of my land and from the beginning I wondered if it had gas with the oil. I happened to catch the well tender at the beginning week and asked him about the well. Once I had learned the history on it, I asked if there was any gas to be had, and he said sure is. He said they had offered it to the people before me, but they didn't want the hastle! So it looks like in the next week or two I'm gonna be running about 600ft of gas line. The good part is I work for a gas company and have some access to some components at cost or scrap price. But alas, I had plans on installing my oslo in the basement, already had hole drilled and pipe bought. Was gonna be working on getting that all installed next weekend, but plans have changed. I am now gonna be in search of a nice stand alone gas stove for down there and I already was given a vent free gas burner that hangs on the wall for the utility room. I'm looking for a stove to heat approximately 1200 sq ft and has an appearance of a nice wood stove for a grand or under, whatcha got? Thanks in advance Mike


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 3, 2014)

You do realize that we all now officially hate you?


----------



## Fi-Q (Oct 3, 2014)

Free gas  That is awesome !! Lukcy you !


----------



## Michael Golden (Oct 3, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> You do realize that we all now officially hate you?



Haha should have left that out, now I probably won't get help! 

Kinda searched some info, vent free in a no no?


----------



## Michael Golden (Oct 3, 2014)

I guess it isnt completely free, I'll have about $500 getting the line all in to the house!


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 3, 2014)

Don't talk about it too much locally. I am sure there is some tax law around there somewhere...


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 3, 2014)

Michael Golden said:


> Kinda searched some info, vent free in a no no?



Yeah most jurisdictions have outlawed'em. For the other one keep an eye out for a Jotul GF300 or GF400. Nice gassers.

I have one in blue/black enamel in the crate in the garage, but ya can't have it.


----------



## Michael Golden (Oct 3, 2014)

O come on, I will meet you half way! I would like to find a jotul gas, there are a couple on Craigslist but a ventless.


----------



## Grisu (Oct 3, 2014)

Michael Golden said:


> O come on, I will meet you half way! I would like to find a jotul gas, there are a couple on Craigslist but a ventless.



I would certainly not do ventless as a heater given the combustion byproducts that even a natural gas fire is generating. A ventless fireplace for an occasional ambiance fire would be the only thing I may consider. Otherwise, I am glad at least someone is using it instead of just blowing it up in the atmosphere.


----------



## Michael Golden (Oct 3, 2014)

Grisu said:


> I would certainly not do ventless as a heater given the combustion byproducts that even a natural gas fire is generating. A ventless fireplace for an occasional ambiance fire would be the only thing I may consider. Otherwise, I am glad at least someone is using it instead of just blowing it up in the atmosphere.



You are correct they were venting it through the flow line to the tank! That was my first hint there was gas, I then put a gauge on the well. There was 70 to 80 lbs on the tubing and 15 to 20 on the case, I checked over a few days. It only takes ounces, I'm just hoping there is atleast 5000' at 15 to 20 lbs! The well is 5200' ft deep.


----------



## ewdudley (Oct 4, 2014)

Grisu said:


> A ventless fireplace for an occasional ambiance fire would be the only thing I may consider.


I plumbed in an LP ventless fireplace log setup just to look at, and maybe take the chill off the living room during the shoulder seasons, but we did not like it at all.  It was probably safe enough for limited use, but the odors and stuffiness, however faint, were not tolerable for us.  It just sat there for years before I finally lined the flue and replaced it with a little woodstove with a window.


----------



## Michael Golden (Oct 6, 2014)

Scored a almost new only used a few time Dutchwest w/ pipe for $650. He was talking about the double wall pipe having a fan to blow out the extra heat off the pipe? I guess I will see what he is talking about Saturday when I pick it up. I think I did good on the deal, should let me know how well my gas situation is when I have it cranking!


----------



## JustWood (Oct 7, 2014)

Hopefully it has enough continuous pressure to do what you want. Lots of home installations like this are abandoned after pressure drops to low levels.
I'd put in several easily accessible/serviceable  sediment/moisture traps and shut offs for sure. One close to well and a couple in house.
When it gets real cold you'll have problems with piping freezing at wellhead.
I'd still install the Oslo,,,,, just for backup.


----------



## Michael Golden (Oct 7, 2014)

JustWood said:


> Hopefully it has enough continuous pressure to do what you want. Lots of home installations like this are abandoned after pressure drops to low levels.
> I'd put in several easily accessible/serviceable  sediment/moisture traps and shut offs for sure. One close to well and a couple in house.
> When it gets real cold you'll have problems with piping freezing at wellhead.
> I'd still install the Oslo,,,,, just for backup.


The oslo is still installed, just upstairs. I got a 80 gal drip for down at the base of the hill and a 30 gal at the well. I'm gonna run 1 1/2" or 2" all the way to the house. I'm hoping with 5200' at 15 to 20lbs and then the extra storage with the drips I won't run low. Sounds like a plan, just have to see what happens. I will have right around a $1000 with everything, and I'm hoping for success. If it doesn't pan out I will rip it out and sell the stove, and go back with plan A!


----------

